# A Pack of Dogs attacking a crocodile in South Africa!



## slim6y (Jun 3, 2007)

I received this Email yesterday, quite suprised. Not for the squeemish though so be warned!

Sorry about the direct copy and paste from the Email - but it's very well written and explains the whole situation perfectly.


>>
>>
>>
>>
>> READ FIRST
>>
>>
>>
>> AMAZING!!
>>
>> Pack of Dogs Attacking a Crocodile in the Kruger National 
>>Park. At times nature can be cruel, but there is also a raw beauty, and 
>>even a certain justice manifested within that cruelty.
>>
>> The crocodile, one of the oldest and ultimate predators, 
>>normally considered the "apex predator", can still fall victim to 
>>implemented 'team work' strategy, made possible due to the tight knit 
>>social structure and "survival of the pack -mentality" bred into the 
>>canines.
>>
>> See the remarkable photograph below, courtesy of Nature 
>>Magazine. Note that the Alpha dog has a muzzle hold on the croc' 
>>preventing it from breathing, while another dog has a hold on the tail to 
>>keep it from thrashing. The third dog attacks the soft underbelly of the 
>>croc'.
>>
>>
>>
>>
>> Not for the squeamish!
>>
>>
>>
>>
>> NOW SCROLL DOWN
>>
>>
>>
>>
>>
>>
>>
>>
>>
>>
>>
>>
>>
>>
>>
>>
>>
>>
>>
>>
>>
>>
>>
>>
>>
>>
>>
>>
>>
>>
>>
>>
>>
>>
>>
>>
>>
>>
>>
>>
>>
>>
>>
>>
>>
>>
>>
>>
>>
>>
>>
>>
>>
>


----------



## Elfir (Jun 3, 2007)

quite amusing


----------



## darkangel (Jun 3, 2007)

ha ha ha


----------



## Earthling (Jun 3, 2007)

Your all just plain sick..............stuffed toys have feelings too you know......my Snoopy did............sickos!


----------



## reece89 (Jun 3, 2007)

Earthling said:


> Your all just plain sick..............stuffed toys have feelings too you know......my Snoopy did............sickos!


hahahaha i know how you feel i loved my plucka duck too :lol:


----------



## slim6y (Jun 3, 2007)

plucka duck? Already sounds as though it's, ummmm, mated!!!


----------



## reece89 (Jun 3, 2007)

slim6y said:


> plucka duck? Already sounds as though it's, ummmm, mated!!!


yup my dod killed that too


----------



## eladidare (Jun 3, 2007)

hahaha.... poor plucka


----------



## JJS. (Jun 3, 2007)

hahaha.....that was awesome


----------



## tan (Jun 3, 2007)

Slim6y, you never fail to raise a smile....


----------



## slim6y (Jun 3, 2007)

tan said:


> Slim6y, you never fail to raise a smile....



That has to be the second nicest thing anyone has ever said about me... Bryony said I made her tummy flat!


----------



## tan (Jun 3, 2007)

slim6y said:


> That has to be the second nicest thing anyone has ever said about me... Bryony said I made her tummy flat!


 
WOW! I wish you could make my tummy flat!!:lol:


----------



## michael555 (Jun 3, 2007)

hahahahah


----------



## hydro noun15 (Jun 3, 2007)

lol good one
hydro


----------



## phantomcat (Jun 5, 2007)

lol  that's awsome!


----------



## nickamon (Jun 5, 2007)

:lol: Good one. 

Bonus points for making a post with cute puppies!


----------



## salebrosus (Jun 5, 2007)

There i was sitting there should i scroll down or not......top effort.

Simone.


----------



## slim6y (Jun 5, 2007)

johnbowemonie said:


> There i was sitting there should i scroll down or not......top effort.
> 
> Simone.



You'd have some control to 'not scroll' I would think. It would get the better of me by the end of about 30 seconds!


----------



## Chris1 (Jun 5, 2007)

johnbowemonie said:


> There i was sitting there should i scroll down or not......top effort.
> 
> Simone.



hehe, same,..


----------

